# مشروع بريمافيرا كامل بالموارد (infra works)



## تامرالمصرى (2 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخوتى فى الله اعضاء المنتدى انى احبكم فى الله
اهداء الى جميع اخوتى بالمنتدى
اهداء خاص الى اخوتى فى الله( نهر النيل - الزعيم - محمود عياد - بلبل - الجنزورى محمد -مهندس من مصر)
اهدى اليكم هذا البرنامج المتواضع لاعمال البنى التحتية بمشروع مدينة دبى الصناعية 
راجيا من الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتى واتمنى ان يستفيد منه كل من يريد ان يبدأ خطواته فى البريمافيرا
رجاء اللا تنسونى بالدعاء واللا تنسو صاحب البرنامج الاصلى نفسه
http://www.4shared.com/dir/5410245/ff568b67/sharing.html


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (2 مارس 2008)

شكرا" ياتامر على نشاطك الملحوظ فى مساهماتك الممتازة على فكرة حاول تنزل الموسوعة ولو لم تستطيع لك عندى نسخة هدية عند وصولك مصر بالسلامة وشية حاجات معاها ولا تنسى تلفونى علشان تتصل بى لم ترجع فى الأجازة وجارى تحميل مساهماتك على فكرة الرابط دة دخلنا على عدة مواضيع محملة على 4shared هل تسمح لنا بأخذها download أرجو الرد


----------



## تامرالمصرى (2 مارس 2008)

طبعا اخى فى الله محمود عياد وعلى فكرة المواضيع الاخرى انا فعلا سبق ونزلتها فى موضوع سابق بالمنتدى بس مش عارف ليه كانت الردود ساعتها ان الاخوة مش عارفين ينزلو المواضيع
وعلى كل حال لو مش مسموح لحد يعمل download اكيد هايبقى مسموح لحضرتك
وطبعا تليفون حضرتك متسجل عندى وهايكون لى عظيم الشرف انى اتصل بحضرتك لما ارجع مصر ولو انى طامع فى شرف مقابلة حضرتك ومتشوق لذلك جدا


----------



## bolbol (2 مارس 2008)

ألف شكر لك أخي تامر


----------



## عدنان النجار (2 مارس 2008)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود


----------



## mfarag (2 مارس 2008)

جزاك اللة خيراااااااااااااا

:77:


----------



## مهندس من مصر (2 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخى تامر المصرى وان شاء الله يكتب فى ميزان حسناتك

هل انت من صمم هذا البرنامج أخى تامر المصرى ؟

لو تحب ممكن اناقش البرنامج الزمنى و اقولك حسب راى المتواضع ايه مميزاته و عيوبه


----------



## تامرالمصرى (3 مارس 2008)

اتمنى فعلا انك تناقش البرنامج الزمنى ده وتقولى رايك اللى اكيد هاعتز بيه وفعلا عايز اعرف مميزاته وعيوبه
على فكرة مش انا اللى مصممه بس انا كنت باضع عليه الملاحظات والتعديلات لحد ما خرج بالصورة دى
طبعا هو فى الاول ماكنش كده خالص وكان ناقصه حاجات كتير واعتقد انك هاتدلنى على اللى لسه ناقصه بعينك الخبيرة


----------



## justcivil (3 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخ تامر ... برنامج رائع لكن يفضل دائما ان تكون mile stones floats=0 وذلك حتى تكسب اكثر وقت ممكن في حالة تقديم claim extension of time 
وعلى العموم انا استفدت كثيرا من برنامجك وارجو تزويدنا ببرامج اخرى ان امكن وانا في الحقيقة ابحث عن برنامج لمطار


----------



## تامرالمصرى (3 مارس 2008)

فى الحقيقة انا اتفق معك لكن هناك نقطتان وهى انى فى وضع الاستشارى ولست المقاول لذا عدم وجودClaim extension of time هى نقطة فى مصلحة المالك الذى من المفروض ان احمى مصالحه
ثانيا هذا البرنامج لاعمال البنى التحتية مرتبط باعمال انشاء مدينتى العمال lc 2&3 والتى يقوم مقاول اخر بتنفيذهم وهذا نتيجة لتنسيق برنامج المقاولين حتى لا يحدث تعارض حيث كان من الضرورى موافقة كلا المقاولين على كلا البرنامجين


----------



## Jaser (3 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرًا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (3 مارس 2008)

شكرا على المرور اخ جاسر
فى انتظار معرفة نقاط ضعف المشروع من الاخوة واتمنى ان تكون فى هذه المناقشات تبادل خبرات واستفادة لجميع الاخوة
وارجو ان تشاركونى فرحتى بترقيتى فى هذا المنتدى اللذى اشرف بالانتماء له


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (3 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك و في جهودك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 مارس 2008)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (3 مارس 2008)

*No download*

It seems that the file of time schedule is corrupted, please re-uplod it gain to a valid link


----------



## تامرالمصرى (4 مارس 2008)

الاخ خالد عبد الباقى حاول مرة اخرى لان الموقع ده خاص بى انا ومش زائر بضعه لفترة وانا فقط اللى ممكن ازيل الملف وطبعا ده ما حصلش رجاء اعادة المحاولة وارجو اعلامى بالنتيجة وان لم تستطع ابعتلى ال***** بتاعك علشان ابعتلك البرنامج عليه


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (4 مارس 2008)

تم التحميل بنجاح بارك فيك وجاري قراءة البرنامج


----------



## تامرالمصرى (5 مارس 2008)

شكرا المهندس الجنزورى محمد على المرور وطبعا ده شرف عظيم لى ان مهندس بعظم خبرة حضرتك يدخل على موضوع لى انا باعتبر ده فى حد ذاته وسام على صدرى وفى انتظار ملاحظات حضرتك على البرنامج اللى اكيد هاستفيد انا وجميع اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## wessamahmed (5 مارس 2008)

باراك الله لك اخى الكريم


----------



## تامرالمصرى (5 مارس 2008)

دعائك لى اخى وسام على صدرى


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (5 مارس 2008)

حقيقي 
كل الشكر والامنيات الجميلة لك ولما تقدمه لنا اخونا الكريم تامرالمصري

جزاك الله كل خير

وتفاعلك دوما يثري قسم ادارة المشاريع بكل تأكيد


----------



## Eng.Haythem (6 مارس 2008)

بصراحة يا اخ تامر انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاي
واتمني اذا كنت موجود في دبي ان اتعرف عليك لأني شغوف جدا في الإستمرار في مجال البرامج الزمنية وادارة المشروعات
ملحوظة انا مهندس معماري في دبي .
وشكرا لك


----------



## تامرالمصرى (8 مارس 2008)

المهندس هيثم انى احبك فى الله
اولا لا شكر على واجب 
ثانيا انا كمان اتمنى ان اتعرف عليك وارجو ان يستمر شغفك بمجال البرامج الزمنية وادارة المشروعات
ثالثا للاسف انا اتنقلت من فرع الشركة فى دبى لفرعها فى سلطنة عمان من 6 اشهر لكن من المؤكد ان عدت مرة اخرى الى دبى ان اتصل بك لنلتقى ان شاء الله لاتشرف بالتعرف عليك واخوتك فى الله


----------



## Eng.Haythem (8 مارس 2008)

مهندس تامر احبك الذي احببتني من اجله
وان شاء الله متعاونين معا وناتقي قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## حسن احمد (9 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فى مجهودك


----------



## تامرالمصرى (9 مارس 2008)

مشرفنا العظيم نهر النيل انى احبك فى الله
فى الحقيقة انا لا استحق اطراؤكم الجميل هذا فانا مهما فعلت ساظل مدينا لهذا المنتدى بالكثير
وعذرا واسفا لتاخرى فى الرد على رسالتكم الغالية
اخى الحبيب حسن احمد بارك الله فيك وشكرا على دعوتك الغالية لعل الله يستجيب دعائنا جميعا


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (11 مارس 2008)

الاخ العزيز تامر المصرى:
اولا اشكرك لاهتمامك وان شاء الله يجعله فى ميزلن حسناتك ,فقد تمكنت من تنزيل الملف وتجولت بداخله واريد ان ابدى بعض الملاحظات على البرنامج الزمنى, وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لذلك فالاصل فى الموضوع ان تعم الفائدة على اخواننا الافاضل فى المنتدى الذى يجمعنا على الخير دائما.
اهم ملاحظة على البرنامج انه يحتوى على عدد كبير من _Open Ended Activities _,------------قد يعارض البعض هذا الرأى بشدة حيث انه اذا عملت Scheduling Report , سوف يخبرك التفرير انه لا توجد اية Open Ended Activities سوى Activity MILE- 0010 has no predecessors بداية المشروع وكذلك نهايته Activity MILE- 0040 has no successors كما هو موضح فى التقرير المرفق.
ولكن هذا الكلام غير سليم للاسباب التالية:
· اولا تعالوا نتعرف اولا عن ما هو Open Ended Activity , هو النشاط الذى ليس له Finish Date حتى لو كان له Successor ولكن بعلاقة SS فهذه العلاقة لا تحدد Finish Date للنشاط السابق الا بنهاية المشروع (اذا كنت وضعته ك Constraint ) وبالتالى تظل فترة تنفيذ النشاط السابق مفتوحة دون ان يسجل له اية Negative Float اثناء عمل ال Update .مهما تأخر النشاط حتى الى نهاية المشروع ,وفى حالتنا هذه يوجد _104_ نشاط بنفس الحالة .
· ثانيا للاسف حسب ال Default لل Primavera فانه يرصد ان النشاط الذى له Successor لايعتبر Open Ended Activity بغض النظر عن نوعية العلاقة وخاصة SS وهذا للاسف خطأ شائع واعتقد ان هذا ينطبق على حالتنا تلك. 
دعونا نستدل على مصداقية هذا الكلام بأمثلة من البرنامج نفسه:النشاط MTRL- 0700 وهو نشاط توريد حديد التسليح للمشروع, حسب البرنامج مدته 15 يوم وله 7 ايام Float لكن فى الحقيقة اذا حاولت ان تزيد مدة تنفيذ النشاط الى 30 يوم ثم اعمل Scheduling( press F9) ستجد انه لا يوجد اية تأثير على مدة تنفيذ البرنامج, ما رأيك لو زودت مدته الى 100 يوم –ما التأثير؟ لا شئ..............زد مدة تنفيذه الى 447 يوم حاول (ان تطبق ذلك علي البرنامج بنفسك ) سوف لن تجد ان هناك ايه تأخير في نهايه المشروع حسب البرنامج( 12/6/2008) وهذا بالطبع غير منطقي حيث ان توريد الحديد هو (Driving Factor) لتنفيذ جميع اعمال ال (R . concrete) وهذا يرجع الى عدم وجود Finish Date فعلى, نتيجة وجود ال Successor بعلاقة SS مع النشاط السابق له.
يلاحظ من الشكل فى الاعلى Pert View ان النشاط داخل اليه سهم ولا يخرج منه أية اسهم وهذا يتنافى مع ابسط مبادئ CPM 
و بالتالى ستجد هذه المشكلة فى جميع ال ACTIVITIES OF OPEN END .
_أهم عيوب ال __Open Ended Activities __على صلاحية البرنامج الزمنى_:
· لا يظهر اى تاخير على البند رغم انقضاء مدة تنفيذه و استهلاك ال float .
· يبدأ ظهور ال Out of Sequence Activities مع عمل ال Updating .
False Updating * و بالتالى لا توجد صورة صحيحة لوضع تقدم المشروع.
يبقى السؤال : كيف يمكننا معرفة جميع الانشطة ذات النهايات المفتوحة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سأذكر منها بعض الانشطة فى برنامجنا على ان نفتح مجال النقاش لمعرفة افضل الطرق لتحديد مثل هذه الانشطة:

_ROAD- 3070 - Prime Coat_


_Finish has no successors_


_MTRL- 0640 - Review & Approve Road Marking Material_


_Start has no predecessors_


_MTRL- 0650 - Delivery of uPVC Material_


_Finish has no successors_


_MTRL- 0660 - Delivery of GRP Material_


_Finish has no successors_


_MTRL- 0690 - Delivery of Concrete Material_


_Finish has no successors_


_MTRL- 0700 - Delivery of Steel Reinforcement Material_


_Finish has no successors_


_ROAD- 3090 - Tack Coat_


_Finish has no successors_​

ارجو استمرار التواصل للتطرق الى كثير من الاخطاء الشائعة بين ال PLANNERS .و فى النهاية اذكركم بقول معلم البشرية الاعظم (صلى الله عليه وسلم):خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## تامرالمصرى (12 مارس 2008)

خالد عبدالباقى قال:


> الاخ العزيز تامر المصرى:
> , وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لذلك فالاصل فى الموضوع ان تعم الفائدة على اخواننا الافاضل فى المنتدى الذى يجمعنا على الخير دائما.
> ارجو استمرار التواصل للتطرق الى كثير من الاخطاء الشائعة بين ال PLANNERS .و فى النهاية اذكركم بقول معلم البشرية الاعظم (صلى الله عليه وسلم):خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


أولا اخى فى الله خالد انى احبك فى الله
ثانيا انا لا املك ان يتسع صدرى فالبرنامج هو ملكك ولكل اعضاء المنتدى 
ثالثا هدفنا الاساسى ان تعم الفائدة جميع اخواننا فى المنتدى الذى كما قلت يجمعنا على خير دائماf]
[رابعا لقد استفدت من ملاحظتك جدا وارجو ان يكتبها الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة كما افدت المسلمين
خامسا اتمنى بالفعل ان تعرض علينا طرق معرفة ال open ends من البرنامج
سادسا فى الحقيقة انا الذى ارجوك واستحلفك بالله ان يستمر التواصل وطرح كل خبراتك لكل اعضاء المنتدى افادنا وافادكم الله وارجو من الله ان تبر قسمى اخى خالد باستمرار التواصل​فى انتظار ردودك على الموضوع واستخراج المزيد من الملاحظات
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## حميدو الترجمي (12 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير ....


----------



## engrwes (12 مارس 2008)

شكراً مهندس تامر ،، جاري التحميل


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (13 مارس 2008)

الاخ تامر المصرى اولا احبك من احببتنى فيه, ثانيا انا سعيد بهذا الفكر العالى قى التواصل بموضوعية.
ثالثا بكل تأكيد لن ابخل بأى معلومة على اخوانى فى الله من اعضاء هذا المنتدى المحترم.
رابعا كنت اتمنى ان تتسع دائرة النقاش لتشمل اخرين ممن لهم خبرات فى هذا المجال وهم والحمد لله كثيرون, وذلك حتى نتنوع فى الخبرات.
خامسا من الطرق التى تستطيع معرفة ال open ended activities ذات ال SS عن طريق عمل Schedule Report باستخدام Pertmaster وهذه ابسط واسهل طريقة.


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (13 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس تامر


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (13 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس تامر


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (13 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس تامر


----------



## hamza200479 (14 مارس 2008)

chokran lak


----------



## المهندس النجدي (15 مارس 2008)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود


----------



## م. زيد (16 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،

الأخ المحترم تامر المصري، شكراً لك جزيلاً على هذا التشارك في المعرفة، أثابك الله أحسن الثواب. لي عدة ملاحظات يا عزيزي... سأذكر الآن ما يسعفني به الوقت، وأرجو أن يتسع صدرك لملاحظاتي، وأتمنى إن كنت مخطئاً أن تبين لي أين أخطأت، أو ما الذي لم أفهمه، فأكن لك شاكراً جداً. ولعلني أواجه بعض المشاكل في فتح الملفات فقد يكون هذا هو سبب في سوء فهمي لبعض الأمور. على أية حال...

1- أولاً يا أخي أنا لم أفهم لماذا لم تقم بإنشاء هيكل تقسيم العمل (WBS) إن هيكل تقسيم العمل هو الركن الأساسي لأي عملية تخطيط وجدولة، وعليه تستند أمور كثيرة. وغيابه في برنامجك يعد مشكلة أساسية. 

2- جميع نشاطات المراجعة والمصادقة من قبل الاستشاري Review and Approve... والتي تبدأ بالرقم MTRL- 0460 وتستمر إلى الرقم MTRL- 0640، جعلتها معالم(Milestones) ولم تعطها مدة. أرى أن هذه إشكالية منطقية، قد تجعل البرنامج الزمني غير واقعي، فإعداد برنامج زمني ليس هدفاً بحد ذاته، وليس نهاية المطاف، بل إن تنفيذ ذلك البرنامج على أرض الواقع هو الهدف النهائي. فهل تتوقع أنك عندما ستسلم المخططات إلى الاستشاري لغرض المصادقة سيوقعها لك وأنت واقف بجانبه؟!! أظنك ستقول إنما ربطت تلك النشاطات بعلاقة نهاية ثم نهاية (FTF) مع النشاطات السابقة لها، وعليه فإنني مجرد أريد أن أضمن أنها متوفرة لبدء النشاطات اللاحقة. كلا يا عزيزي هذا لن يجعل الأمر أكثر منطقية.. على الإطلاق. يجب عند إعداد البرنامج، ولكل نشاط، أن نضع في بالنا إن تأخر النشاط، كيف ستتم معالجته، كيف سيتم تحديثه، أثر ذلك على النشاطات اللاحقة.. الخ. 

3- الإشكالية التي أوردها الأخ المحترم خالد عبد الباقي ذكية ومهمة، ولكن تشخيصه لسببها غير صحيح من وجهة نظري. لقد ألقى الأخ خالد بجانب كبير من المشكلة على عاتق علاقة الأسبقية بداية ثم بداية (STS)، وهذا ظلم لهذه العلاقة المسكينة!! العلاقة بحد ذاتها صحيحة وبريئة، يمكن لنشاط أن يرتبط مع نشاط لاحق بعلاقة بداية ثم بداية، لا غبار على ذلك، ولكن في حالتنا، كما في معظم الحالات الباقية، غالباً ما تكون هنالك قيود ومحددات منطقية تحدد نهاية النشاط، وإلا كان النشاط فعلاً ذا مرونة كبيرة جداً، وهذا أمر نادر الحدوث.
لتبسيط الأمور نأخذ المثال الذي ذكره الأخ خالد، إن ارتباط نشاط توريد حديد التسليح من الممكن أن يرتبط بعلاقة بداية ثم بداية مع أحد أنشطة صب الخرسانة المسلحة، هذا ممكن، ولكن هل يا ترى من الممكن أن لا ترتبط نهاية نشاط توريد حديد التسليح مع نشاط صب الخرسانة المسلحة، كما فعل أخونا تامر؟؟ منطقياً.. بالتأكيد لا، يجب أن ترتبط نهاية نشاط توريد حديد التسليح مع نهاية صب الخرسانة المسلحة، بل يجب أن تتماشى معها، ولا يجوز لنشاط صب الخرسانة المسلحة أن يتجاوزها، أليس هذا هو المنطق! بالتأكيد، ولكن يبقى تحويل هذا المنطق إلى علاقات أسبقية. لعمل ذلك قد يسارع البعض إلى القول.. بسيطة ضع علاقة نهاية ثم نهاية وانحسم الأمر! على حد علمي إن هذا لا يمكن أن نفعله بسهولة في بريمافيرا، هذه الإمكانية غير متاحة.. إلا إذا كان نوع نشاط توريد حديد التسليح (Level of Effort).. هذا مبلغ علمي، وأرجو أن يصححني إخواني إن كنت مخطئاً. 

4- يا أخ تامر تحميلك للموارد لا يتضمن تسعيراً لها، وهذه مشكلة تقلل من واقعية البرنامج، وفعاليته الحقيقية في مرحلة المتابعة والسيطرة.

5- كما أن عدم تسعيرك للموارد تسبب في أن حسابك لكلفة كل نشاط كانت جملة، وليست تفصيلية، فكلفة النشاط الإجمالية لم تعتمد على مشاركة الموارد بشكل دقيق وإنما جاءت اعتماداً على مورد واحد ، يعطي إجمالي سعر الموارد الأخرى.

وبعد فقد أكون أسأت فهم بعض الأمور، أو لم أحسن فتح بعض المعلومات في برنامجك الزمني، فإن كانت ملاحظاتي مبنية على أسس خاطئة سأكون سعيداً لو أوضحتها لي.

يبقي لي سؤال لك ولكل الأخوة في المنتدى، أرجو أن تتحفوني بالإجابة عليه، وهو...

يمكن أن نخمن الكلفة الكلية للمشروع بواسطة (Top-Down Estimation)، ومنها ننطلق لتخمين أجزاء هيكل تقسيم العمل المختلفة. في المقابل، للحالة المعكاسة، نستطيع فقط أن نخمن كلف النشاطات بشكل تفصيلي اعتماداً على توزيع الموارد عليها، وتسعير الموارد، ولكننا لا نستطيع أن نجمّـع تلك الكلف التفصيلية للنشاطات في عقد هيكل تقسيم العمل، أو للمشروع برمته، أي باختصار لا نستطيع عمل (Down-Up Estimation)، هل هذا صحيح؟ أم أنني قد فاتني أمر لم أفهمه، أرجو أن تتحفوني بالإجابة، وكلما كانت الإجابة أسرع كانت أكثر فائدة لي، وفي كل الأحوال دعواتي للجميع بالخير والعافية.


----------



## تامرالمصرى (17 مارس 2008)

الاخ العزيز المهندس خالد شكرا على المعلومة القيمة ونرجو مزيدا من التواصل
الاخوة الاعزاء محمود السعيد - المهندس حمزة - المهندس النجدى جزاكم الله خيرا واتمنى ان تعرضوا لى ملاحظاتكم


----------



## تامرالمصرى (17 مارس 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الحبييب م زيد انى احبك فى الله
اخى الحبيب ارحب بمشاركتك المثمرة وارجو منك استمرار التواصل والمزيد من ابداء الملاحظات
[/quote]

الأخ المحترم تامر المصري، شكراً لك جزيلاً على هذا التشارك في المعرفة، أثابك الله أحسن الثواب. لي عدة ملاحظات يا عزيزي... سأذكر الآن ما يسعفني به الوقت، وأرجو أن يتسع صدرك لملاحظاتي، وأتمنى إن كنت مخطئاً أن تبين لي أين أخطأت، أو ما الذي لم أفهمه، فأكن لك شاكراً جداً. ولعلني أواجه بعض المشاكل في فتح الملفات فقد يكون هذا هو سبب في سوء فهمي لبعض الأمور. على أية حال...
[/quote]
1- أولاً يا أخي أنا لم أفهم لماذا لم تقم بإنشاء هيكل تقسيم العمل (WBS) إن هيكل تقسيم العمل هو الركن الأساسي لأي عملية تخطيط وجدولة، وعليه تستند أمور كثيرة. وغيابه في برنامجك يعد مشكلة أساسية. [/quote]

اخى الحبيب هذا اتفق معك على أن WBS هو ركن من اركان عملية التخطيط لكن البرنامج المعروض هو النسخة المقدمة للاستشارى وطبقا للعقد لا يتطلب تكويد وعمل تنظيم للانشطه اللا بطريقة واحدة فقط من الطريقتين WBS او ACTIVITY CODES والطريقة الثانية هى التى اختارها الاستشارى

[/quote]
2- جميع نشاطات المراجعة والمصادقة من قبل الاستشاري Review and Approve... والتي تبدأ بالرقم MTRL- 0460 وتستمر إلى الرقم MTRL- 0640، جعلتها معالم(Milestones) ولم تعطها مدة. أرى أن هذه إشكالية منطقية، قد تجعل البرنامج الزمني غير واقعي، فإعداد برنامج زمني ليس هدفاً بحد ذاته، وليس نهاية المطاف، بل إن تنفيذ ذلك البرنامج على أرض الواقع هو الهدف النهائي. فهل تتوقع أنك عندما ستسلم المخططات إلى الاستشاري لغرض المصادقة سيوقعها لك وأنت واقف بجانبه؟!! أظنك ستقول إنما ربطت تلك النشاطات بعلاقة نهاية ثم نهاية (FTF) مع النشاطات السابقة لها، وعليه فإنني مجرد أريد أن أضمن أنها متوفرة لبدء النشاطات اللاحقة. كلا يا عزيزي هذا لن يجعل الأمر أكثر منطقية.. على الإطلاق. يجب عند إعداد البرنامج، ولكل نشاط، أن نضع في بالنا إن تأخر النشاط، كيف ستتم معالجته، كيف سيتم تحديثه، أثر ذلك على النشاطات اللاحقة.. الخ. [/quote]

فى الحقيقة اضحكتنى عبارة فهل تتوقع أنك عندما ستسلم المخططات إلى الاستشاري لغرض المصادقة سيوقعها لك وأنت واقف بجانبه؟ وأنا اتخيل المنظر الذى صورته سيادتك ولكن اخى الحبيب من الواضح انك لم تلحظ انه يوجد lag قدره 28 يوم بين تقديم نشاطات المراجعة وبين الموافقة النهائية عليها من الاستشارى وهى المدة المنصوص عليها فى العقد فعند تاخر تقديم نشاطات المراجعة سيتم تاخير نشاط الاعتماد 
اعتقد ان الخطأ الذى ارتكبناه فى البرنامج هو عدم جعل نشاطات الاعتمادات من الاستشارى انشطه حرجه حتى يتثنى لنا ان تاخر هو فى الاعتماد عن 28 يوم ان نطالب ب claim
[/quote]
3- الإشكالية التي أوردها الأخ المحترم خالد عبد الباقي ذكية ومهمة، ولكن تشخيصه لسببها غير صحيح من وجهة نظري. لقد ألقى الأخ خالد بجانب كبير من المشكلة على عاتق علاقة الأسبقية بداية ثم بداية (STS)، وهذا ظلم لهذه العلاقة المسكينة!! العلاقة بحد ذاتها صحيحة وبريئة، يمكن لنشاط أن يرتبط مع نشاط لاحق بعلاقة بداية ثم بداية، لا غبار على ذلك، ولكن في حالتنا، كما في معظم الحالات الباقية، غالباً ما تكون هنالك قيود ومحددات منطقية تحدد نهاية النشاط، وإلا كان النشاط فعلاً ذا مرونة كبيرة جداً، وهذا أمر نادر الحدوث.[/quote]

من وجهة نظرى انا ان تشخيص المهندس خالد للاشكاليه التى أوردها صحيح فالمهندس خالد لم يوجه اى لوم للعلاقة المسكينة بل هو يطالب بوجوب وجود علاقة نهاية للنشاط 

[/quote]
لتبسيط الأمور نأخذ المثال الذي ذكره الأخ خالد، إن ارتباط نشاط توريد حديد التسليح من الممكن أن يرتبط بعلاقة بداية ثم بداية مع أحد أنشطة صب الخرسانة المسلحة، هذا ممكن، ولكن هل يا ترى من الممكن أن لا ترتبط نهاية نشاط توريد حديد التسليح مع نشاط صب الخرسانة المسلحة، كما فعل أخونا تامر؟؟ منطقياً.. بالتأكيد لا، يجب أن ترتبط نهاية نشاط توريد حديد التسليح مع نهاية صب الخرسانة المسلحة، بل يجب أن تتماشى معها، ولا يجوز لنشاط صب الخرسانة المسلحة أن يتجاوزها،
أليس هذا هو المنطق! بالتأكيد،[/quote] 
أتفق معك وهو نفس ما طلبه المهندس خالد
[/quote]
ولكن يبقى تحويل هذا المنطق إلى علاقات أسبقية. لعمل ذلك قد يسارع البعض إلى القول.. بسيطة ضع علاقة نهاية ثم نهاية وانحسم الأمر! على حد علمي إن هذا لا يمكن أن نفعله بسهولة في بريمافيرا، هذه الإمكانية غير متاحة.. إلا إذا كان نوع نشاط توريد حديد التسليح (Level of Effort).. هذا مبلغ علمي، وأرجو أن يصححني إخواني إن كنت مخطئاً. [/quote]

بالفعل ادهشتنى هذه العبارة جدا او ربما انا الذى لم افهمها او ربما خان المهندس زيد التعبير 
فعلاقة نهاية ثم نهاية (ff) تطبيقها سهل جدا فى البرمافيرا وليست قاصرة فقط على انشطة (level of effort) بمسطلحات PM او hummok بمسطلحات P3
[/quote]
4- يا أخ تامر تحميلك للموارد لا يتضمن تسعيراً لها، وهذه مشكلة تقلل من واقعية البرنامج، وفعاليته الحقيقية في مرحلة المتابعة والسيطرة.
[/quote]

كما ذكرت لك اخى الحبيب من قبل أن هذه النسخة الخاصة بالاستشارى وليس من المنطقى ان اعطيه الاسعار الحقيقية للموارد وانما ما يعنيه ان تكون مطابقة للاسعار بقائمة الكميات وهو تكلفة النشاط اجماليا

[/quote]
5- كما أن عدم تسعيرك للموارد تسبب في أن حسابك لكلفة كل نشاط كانت جملة، وليست تفصيلية، فكلفة النشاط الإجمالية لم تعتمد على مشاركة الموارد بشكل دقيق وإنما جاءت اعتماداً على مورد واحد ، يعطي إجمالي سعر الموارد الأخرى.[/quote]

أعتقد انك اخى الحبيب قد علمت ان هذا كان مقصودا

[/quote]
وبعد فقد أكون أسأت فهم بعض الأمور، أو لم أحسن فتح بعض المعلومات في برنامجك الزمني، فإن كانت ملاحظاتي مبنية على أسس خاطئة سأكون سعيداً لو أوضحتها لي.[/quote]

اخى الحبيب لقد اثلجت صدرى مشاركتك واتمنى ان تزودنا بمزيد من الملاحظات كلما اتسع وقتك ان شاء الله بوركت وبورك اعضاء المنتدى جميعا

[/quote]
يبقي لي سؤال لك ولكل الأخوة في المنتدى، أرجو أن تتحفوني بالإجابة عليه، وهو...

يمكن أن نخمن الكلفة الكلية للمشروع بواسطة (Top-Down Estimation)، ومنها ننطلق لتخمين أجزاء هيكل تقسيم العمل المختلفة. في المقابل، للحالة المعكاسة، نستطيع فقط أن نخمن كلف النشاطات بشكل تفصيلي اعتماداً على توزيع الموارد عليها، وتسعير الموارد، ولكننا لا نستطيع أن نجمّـع تلك الكلف التفصيلية للنشاطات في عقد هيكل تقسيم العمل، أو للمشروع برمته، أي باختصار لا نستطيع عمل (Down-Up Estimation)، هل هذا صحيح؟ أم أنني قد فاتني أمر لم أفهمه، أرجو أن تتحفوني بالإجابة، وكلما كانت الإجابة أسرع كانت أكثر فائدة لي، وفي كل الأحوال دعواتي للجميع بالخير والعافية.[/quote]

فى الحقيقة ليس لدى اجابة على هذا السؤال واضم صوتى الى صوتك بنداء لاهل الخبرة ان يفيدونا بالاجابة


----------



## نهر النيل (17 مارس 2008)

*برايمافيرا 5*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً عنا أيها المهندس الكريم
وكافة الأعضاء الكرام 

لي طلب أن أحصل على خطوات تفصيلية لبدء المشروع في البرايمافيرا 5

بدءاً من: 
EPS, OBS, Project Codes, Resources Codes, Activcity Codes ... etc

ما أريده هو أفكار لغرض التدريب والتوضيح ، حيث أن هذا عمل مكلف به

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (18 مارس 2008)

انا حملت الملف و جاري الاطلاع و ان شاء الله احاول استفيد لاني جديد في البريامافيرا بس مع خبراء امثالكم اكيد ان شاء الله هاستفيد


----------



## م. زيد (19 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
أخي العزيز تامر المصري، وأنا أيضاً أحبك في الله، وبارك الله فيك فإن حسن خلقك صورة لأخلاق المسلم الحقة، وليتعلم منك أولئك الذين يتلقون الناس بمشاعر الكره والحقد.

عزيزي، أشكر لك ردك المفعم بالحيوية. فيما يتعلق بتحميل الموارد وأسعارها وتفصيل أسعار الفقرات، فأنا كنت أتصور أن مشاريع كبيرة مثل التي تخطط لها عادة ما تضم جدول بأسعار أعمال المياومة (Dayworks) وهي ممارسة موجودة في كثير من المشاريع الكبيرة، ومشار لها في الفيديك وبالتأكيد أنت تعرفها، وتعرف أنها تتطلب أن يزود المقاول الاستشاري بجدول أسعار مفصل حسب طلب الاستشاري، يتضمن أجور عمل وأسعار مواد وإيجار الآليات...الخ. وطالما أنت زودته بذلك فلن تعد هنالك مشكلة في أن تضع تلك الأسعار خلال تعريفك للموارد... عموماً يبدو أن تعميمي ليس في محله، وليس بالضرورة كل المشاريع الكبيرة تحتاج إلى مثل ذلك.

طبعاً ما فهمته أنت عما قلته أنا عن علاقة نهاية ثم نهاية لم يكن دقيقاً، ويبدو أن التعبير بالفعل خانني، وأعتقد أنه حتى غير المتخصصين يعلم أن وضع أي نوع من العلاقات بين النشاطات في بريمافيرا أمر سهل. لقد قصدت أمراً آخر له علاقة بإشكالية المرونة الغير منطقية.

بالنسبة لإشكالية الأخ خالد عبد الباقي، لا أظن أنه يمكن حلها لو ربطنا النشاطين ليس فقط بعلاقة بداية ثم بداية، ولكن بعلاقة نهاية ثم نهاية أيضاً. جرب ذلك، أنشأ شبكة صغيرة من ثلاثة نشاطات، ثم اربط نشاطين بعلاقة بداية ثم بداية، وانظر إلى المرونة (Float). بعد ذلك اربطهما بعلاقة نهاية ثم نهاية، ستجد أن المرونة قد تتغير، ولكنها ستبقى غير منطقية. هذا في حال لم تستخدم محددات على نهاية النشاط أو مجموعة النشاطات. الآن جرب تحويل نوعية النشاط اللاحق إلى (Level of Effort) ستجد أن الأمور اختلفت، بسبب طبيعة هذا النوع من النشاطات. على العموم قد أكون مخطئاً في هذا الصدد، لكن يلوح لي بعض القصور في ميكانيكية تمثيل العلاقات بين النشاطات في برنامج بريمافيرا، فمثلاً لا أجد حلاً لمشكلة (Leading Successors)، وهي النشاطات اللاحقة الحاكمة لما يسبقها، وإن كانت نوعية النشاطات (Level of Effort) تقدم حلاً، لكنني غير مقتنع به تماماً. 

هنالك أمر احببت أن أنبه له وهو وضع قيود تقويمية على تنفيذ النشاطات مثل (start on, finish on..etc) حقيقة أنا لا أحبذ الإكثار من استخدام مثل تلك القيود، نظراً لإمكانية تسببها بإشكاليات عند تحديث البرنامج الزمني. 

ولي عودة بخصوص التخمين من الأسفل للأعلى.. (Bottom-Up Estimation)، لن تصدق كم أن الحل سهلاً.


----------



## تامرالمصرى (19 مارس 2008)

اخى المهندس زيد انى احبك فى الله
فى الحقيقة اخى الحبيب لم يكن يالمشروع جدول باسعار اعمال المياومة (dayworks ) 
اما بالنسبة لاشكاليه المهندس خالد فما فهمته انا منه انه يريد تحديد نهاية للنشاط بنشاط تالى له اى وجود علاقة fs واعتقد انه حلا للمشكلة فمثلا نشاط توريد حديد التسليح يرتبط ss مع اول نشاط يخص اعمال الخرسانة ويرتبط ff مع اخر اعمال الصب بالطبع مع اضافة lag سالب فى النشاط الاول واضافة lag موجب فى النشاط الثانى مع ترك نشاط توريد الحديد task كما هو واذا نظرنا بعمق فسنجد ان نشاط تسليم مورد ما قد يكون له قدر من المرونة الى حد ما على اللا يحدث تاثيرا على الانشطة المعتمدة عليه اما جعل النشاط level of effort فاعتقد انه الى حد ما فى هذه الحالة غير منطقى لان تشوينات الحديد مثلا تنزل فى المستخلص فلا يمكن ان نعتبرها تنتهى مع انتهاء انشطة الصب فى الوقت الذى تشون فيه قبل ذلك بمدة
وانا اتفق معك ان فى البريمافيرا قصور الى حد ما فى ضبط واقعية العلاقات
اما عن وضع القيود التقويمية ففى كثير من الاحيان تفرض على المخطط من الادارة العليا للاسف حتى دون كشف الاسباب
وانا فى انتظار عودتك سالما الى الموضوع بالحل الذى ليس فى الحسبان على ما ذكرت 
استودعك الله الذى لا تضيع ودائعه على امل عودتك ثانيا


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (23 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
مشكور اخ تامر علي هذا المجهود الكبير و الذي استفيد منه انا شخصيا جدا جدا
ممكن لو سمحت شرح كيفية عمل Update 
و في شوية اسئله كده طبعا بالنسبة للموجودين هنا تعتبر تافهه ممكن ابعتها لك علي الميل بتاعك لعدم الاحراج و تقبل شكري و تحياتي


----------



## تامرالمصرى (24 مارس 2008)

انا تحت امرك طبعا اخى الحبيب المهندس طارق لا تتردد فى اى سؤال واتنمى ان اكون عند حسن ظنك واستطيع الاجابة ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (25 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي تامر اشكرك اهتمامك جدا جدا و عندي استفسار لو سمح وقتك
لو فرضنا اني عندي مشروع اسمه fdfdfيعني اي حاجه و مكون من خمس مدارس مثلا 
كيف انشيء الملف علي هيئة مشروع رئيسي و بداخله المدارس علي انها اجزاء فرعية sub بحيث اقدر اعدل في كل مدرسة بمفردها و يتم التطبيق علي المشروع 
مش عارف انا قادر اوصلك اللي انا عايزه او لا
لكن عامة ايه انسب طريقة لتكويد مشروع بهذه المواصفات


----------



## تامرالمصرى (25 مارس 2008)

اولا اخى الحبيب المهندس طارق انى احبك فى الله
ثانيا ارجو ان تكون اطلعت على الرسالتين اللتين بعثتهما اليك على الخاص لاجابة بعض اسئلة قد طرحتها انت فى مكان اخر
ثالثا فى الحقيقة السؤال مش واضح بالضبط او بمعنى ادق مش محدد 
لكن اذا كان المشروع مثلا مجمع لخمسة مدارس فانت عن طريق wbs تستطيع تقسيم المشروع الى مشروع رئيسى ويندرج تحته الخمسة مدارس وتستطيع ان تضع تقسيم وليكن باسم عام تضع تحته الانشطة المرتبطة بالمدارس كلها جملة واحدة مثل مثلا استخراج تصريح او توصيل خطوط مياه وكهرباء مؤقته او تسوية الموقع وما الى ذلك على ان يكون هذا التقسيم العام فى نفس مستوى المدارس الخمسة
وبعد ادخالك انشطة مدرسة تستطيع ان تنقل انشطتها الى المدارس الاخرى لو كانت مشابهه ويستحسن اذا كانت متشابهه ان يتم النقل بعد انهاء العلاقات والموارد والتكلفة والمسئوليه اى انهاء انشطة المدرسة كاملة وبعد ذلك يتم نسخها بعد تغيير id والذى يتم اما عن طريق
copy &paste but this long way or fragent but notice id character should be less than 10 digit to be easy set or global change it is hard and dangerous but the fastest method but be careful make pukup of your file or import and export through excell im not experience in that and not prefer it
اتمنى ان اكون اجبتك اما اذا كانت المدارس مختلفة الاماكن والانشطة والعميل والمسئولين فيجب اسخدام primaver interprize وهذا موضوع اخر يطول شرحه


----------



## نهر النيل (25 مارس 2008)

*مشروع في البرايمافيرا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحياتي لك أخي وحبيبي في الله المهندس تامر 
جزاك الله خيراً 

:1:
------------​


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (25 مارس 2008)

اخي تامر احبك الله الذي احببتني فيه دون ان تراني و لكن فقط لابتغاء مرضاته عز و جل
اولا لم اقرأ الرسالتين الا الان فقط و لا اعرف كيف اشكر لك سعة صدرك و سرعة استجابتك
الشرح اكثر من رائع و لو اردت ان اضعهم انا بإسمك هنا في نفس الموضوع ليستفاد الجميع انا علي اتم استعداد لانك الحقيقه اخجلتني ببالغ ادبك و عظيم فهمك
بالنسبة للنقطة الاخيرة انا بالفعل معي هذا المشروع و هو من عمل مهندس اخر لا املك التواصل معه الحقيقة 
لكن عندما افتح الملف من البداية اري الملف مقسم علي انه مشروع رئيسي له اسم عباره عن رقم (1786)
و تحته باقي الاجزاء علي انها ملفات فرعيه اذا فتحت المشروع الرئيسي (1786) امكنك الاطلاع علي كل مكونات المشروع بأكمله 
و اذا اخترت احد المشروعات الفرعية امكنك الاطلاع علي انشطته هو فقط فاعجبي التقسيم الحقيقه لانه يمثل مجالات اكبر للاختيار
فاردت ان اعرف كيفية التقسيم بهذه الطريقه
هل هي عن طريق فتح ملف جديد بالامر add من اول شاشة و اضافة الsub ام ماذا 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## تامرالمصرى (25 مارس 2008)

اعتقد انه قام بعمل ملف خاص بكل مدرسة على حده ثم قام بعمل ملف رئيسى للمشروع ثم ومن خلال هذا الملف الرئيسى قام بعمل merge للملفات الاخرى داخل هذاالمشروع وبالتالى اذا فتحت هذا الملف الرئيسى تستطيع الاطلاع على كافة الانشطة اما اذا فتحت كل ملف على حدة ستظهر انشطة هذا الملف فقط
لكن هناك نقطة لست متاكدا منها 100% وهى عند المتابعة سيحدث انفصال كامل فاى تغيير ستجريه على احد الملفات لن يؤثر على الملف الرئيسى وبالتالى عليك التعامل فقط مع الملف الرئيسى وهنا تكمن المشكلة وفى الحقيقة يتم اللجوء الى هذه الطريقة لسرعة انهاء عمل البرنامج الكلى لكنها تفقد ميزاتها بعد ابتداء انشطة المشروع الفعلية


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (25 مارس 2008)

اخي تامر السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
بالنسبة للطريقة التي اشرت اليها و بعد دراستها لاحظت انه بالتعديل في اي برنامج Sub اجد التعديل تم تطبيقه علي كامل البرنامج و بعد بعض البحث عرفت طريقه لادراج المشروع بالطريقه التي اشرت اليها اسمح لي ان اطرحها هنا لمناقشتها:
اولا فتحت ملف جديد و سميته اي اسم و ليكن 1972 و اعطيته( Version (baseline
ثم حفظته بدون اي Data و خرجت من الملف و اعتبرته الملف الاصلي
فتحت ملف جديد اخر و اسميته اسم جديد ثم في اسفل شاشة فتح الملفات يوجد الامر Add ننشطه و نختار Group منها نختار اسم الملف الاصلي الذي فتحناه سابقا (1972)
ثم نضع Id للملف الجديد و الذي في هذه الحاله ملف فرعي و هذا ال Id مكون من حرفين 
و نلاحظ عند الدخول الي شاشة البيانات في الملف الفرعي الجديد ان ال Defult للاكواد يبدأ بنفس حرفين Id لسهولة معرفة الي اي ملف فرعي ينتمي هذا الكود
و بعد اكمال الملف الفرعي من حيث الاكواد و العلاقات و خلافه نحفظ الملف و نقوم بانشاء ملف فرعي جديد بنفس الطريقة
و عند فتح الملف الاصلي 1972 نفسه سنجد جميع الملفات الفرعية موجوده كجزء من البرنامج الاصلي
و الحقيقة انني وجدت ميزه جيده في هذه الطريقه الا و هي :
انني يمكنني وضع بداية و نهاية للمشروع الاصلي و ايضا يمكنني وضع بدايات و نهايات مختلفه للمشاريع الفرعيه كلا حسب ظروفه و في هذه الحاله يكون التحديث اكثر سهوله
برجاء ابداء الرأيء و شكرا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (26 مارس 2008)

اعتقد انى احتاج بعض الوقت لدراسة هذا الموضوع وان كنت اريد منك ان تجرى تعديل على الملف الاصلى 1972 هل يا ترى يتم التعديل على الملفات الفرعية حيث انه ان لم يتم فمعنى ذلك انفصال المشاريع فى الملف الاصلى الذى ستقوم بتقديمه فعليا للاعتماد والمتابعة مما يعنى انك ستقوم بتربيط هذه المشاريع مع بعضها بعلاقات ليحدث تكامل فى البرنامج الاصلى


----------



## تامرالمصرى (26 مارس 2008)

:32::32::32:


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (26 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي تامر
نعم عند التعديل في الملف الاصلي او الفرعي يتم تطبيق التعديل علي الاخر


----------



## يقيني بالله (4 أبريل 2008)

ماشاء الله .. والله جهد جباره واعانكم الله على فعل الخير .. ونتمنا من الجميع الافاده والاستفاده


----------



## م أحمد نبيل (5 أبريل 2008)

قمت بتنزيل الملف 
وكذلك قمت بالاستفادة من باقي الملفات 

ولك جزيل الشكر 

وسأتابع بإذن الله مناقشاتم حول البرنامج لأنني مبتديء في البريمافيرا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (7 أبريل 2008)

تحياتى للاخوة نهر النيل ويقينى بالله و المهندس احمد نبيل والله اخوتى انى احبكم فى الله
المهندس طارق فوزى احبك فى الله
نعم التعديل فى الملف الاصلى او الفرعى يقوم بتغيير التعديل فى الاخرلكن بشرط مهم عدم تغيير id فى الملف الاصلى وخاصة الحرفين الاولين لانه اذا حدث تغيير فى هذين الحرفين يتم الغاء النشاط بالكامل من الملف الفرعى لكن العكس غير صحيح حيث لا يمكنك اصلا تغيير الحرفين الولين للid فى الملف الفرعى


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## virtualknight (22 يوليو 2008)

جزيل الشكر اخي


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## قلم معماري (25 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا باشمهندس علي المجهود


----------



## سكر راكان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (14 يوليو 2009)

The file link that you requested is not valid
ارجوا اعادة تحميل الرابط مرة اخرى


----------



## the poor to god (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخ تامر والله الملف غير موجود
ارجو اعادة التحميل جيث انه ان شاء الله مفيد جدا لانى جزء التكاليف محتاج اتقوى فيه لانى ضعيف فى الموارد


----------



## mahzad2005 (14 يوليو 2009)

dear tamar
The file link that you requested is not valid
please solve problem


----------



## هديل كريم (15 يوليو 2009)

نتمنى من اللي عنده البرنامج هذا يرفعه لانه مصدر مفيد 
يا ريت احد يكون نزله سابقا او الاخ صاحب المشاركه يساعدنا في هذا الموضوع
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mby_2010 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور يا هندسة


----------



## حسام الزهري (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*نتمني ممن حمل الملف أن يعيد رفعه لنا ليستفيد الجميع 
وشكراً وجزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## عطيةحسن (11 سبتمبر 2009)

يا اخي الرابط غير موجود او فيه خطا
ارجو الاهتمام حتي يمكن انزل البرنامج


----------



## the poor to god (11 سبتمبر 2009)

يا شباب الرابط كان يعمل لكنه قديم جدا وقد تم حجبه ربنا يسهل احاول الاقى النسخة واعيد تحميلها


----------



## الطبيب الجراح (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز مع تحيات الطبيب الجراح


----------



## ايمن حسين (3 نوفمبر 2009)

لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ayatmahmoud (8 نوفمبر 2009)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ايمن حسين (9 نوفمبر 2009)

رجاء تحديث الرابط ولكم جزيل الشكر 000000000000


----------



## سوزان شقير (9 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks in advance
can you please reupdated the link


----------



## عرفه فاوي (9 نوفمبر 2009)

لو في الامكان تحديث الرابط أكون شاكر جداً


----------



## ايمن زكريا شمس (9 نوفمبر 2009)

تحديث الرابط لو سمحت


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## AYMAN 007 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

لو في الامكان تحديث الرابط أكون شاكر جداً


----------



## hazim_obied (13 نوفمبر 2009)

If you pleasei need the link to follow this good study case inshallah

thank you my friend


----------



## eng_moh_2004 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## gharib belal (15 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن رفع المشروع على رابط اخر جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا


----------



## حمزهههههه (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ياااااااااا ريت ترفعه من تاني والف شكر


----------



## kelo (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معتزابراهيم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*ياااااااااا ريت ترفعه من تاني والف شكر*


----------



## tbuly (26 ديسمبر 2009)

نأمل رفع المشروع على رابط اخر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## laila1482 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

عذرا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل هل يوجد طريقة اخرى لتحميل هذا الملف


----------



## magdy11 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hardyheart (1 يناير 2010)

أرجو منك أخي المساعدة برفع المشروع مرة أخرى ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## az1615 (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
والف الف شكر لك ولك واتمنى ان ترفق لنا الجزء السابع ان وجد لديك ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## اسلام سعود (25 مارس 2010)

*infra structure project*

اخى تامر المصرى

حاولت تحميل الملف إلا ان الرسالة التالية ظهرت
The file link that you requested is not valid. 
برجاء تثبيت الملف مرة اخرى
حيث انى حالياً اعد برنامج بنية تحتيه
وانا فى أمس الحاجة الى هذا البرنامج
ولو تفضلت اريد معدلات الانتاج لانظمة البنية التحتية بما فيها العمالة والمعدات المطلوبة

وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك:11:


----------



## omazone (28 مارس 2010)

*نفس الطلب*



اسلام سعود قال:


> اخى تامر المصرى
> 
> حاولت تحميل الملف إلا ان الرسالة التالية ظهرت
> the file link that you requested is not valid.
> ...


 

نفس الطلب أخي الكريم


----------



## kehh (28 مارس 2010)

مش موجود الفايل ارجوا التاكد


----------



## hishe (4 أبريل 2010)

باش مهندس اكثر اللة من امثالك وسدد اللة خطاك


----------



## ehabelfar2010 (8 أبريل 2010)

يااخى الكريم برجاء - موقع 4Shared فيه مشكله هذه الايام - برجاء رفعه علر موقع أخر 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kehh (8 أبريل 2010)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## وليد محمد علي نصار (8 مايو 2010)

بالرجاء من الاخوة الذين قاموا بتحميل الملف اعادة رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## صقرقريش (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المنتدى المفيد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 


اخي الكريم الرابط لايعمل هل بالإمكان رفعه من جديد على رابط آخر للضرورة الملحة


----------



## صقرقريش (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اهل المنتدى المحترمين
عند محاولة رفع الملف تظهر الرسالة التالية (ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح)


----------



## ahmed_alazm (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك اللة خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## romaaaa (13 يونيو 2010)

*لا استطيع تنزيل الجدول الزمني*

يبدو ان الملف اتشال هل ممكن تساعدني وتبعتلي لينك تاني لاني محتاجه جدا هذا الجدول الزمني
وشكرا


----------



## Elassal (26 يونيو 2010)

م. زيد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> 
> الأخ المحترم تامر المصري، شكراً لك جزيلاً على هذا التشارك في المعرفة، أثابك الله أحسن الثواب. لي عدة ملاحظات يا عزيزي... سأذكر الآن ما يسعفني به الوقت، وأرجو أن يتسع صدرك لملاحظاتي، وأتمنى إن كنت مخطئاً أن تبين لي أين أخطأت، أو ما الذي لم أفهمه، فأكن لك شاكراً جداً. ولعلني أواجه بعض المشاكل في فتح الملفات فقد يكون هذا هو سبب في سوء فهمي لبعض الأمور. على أية حال...
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اولا احيي كل من شارك في هذه المشاركة للروح الجميلة التي ادعو الله ان تدوم.
ثانيا اسمحوا لي ان اعلق علي نقتطين في الاعلي و هم :
ا - النقطة رقم 3 و الخاصة بالعلاقة SS و اسمحوا لي ان اقول اني اتفق مع الرأي القائل ان العلاقة SS يجب ان تعامل بحذر لان تأثير النشاط علي الجدول الزمني ينتهي بمجرد حدوث البداية و نحقق الlag علي الرغم من استمرار تأثيره في الواقع و لذلك فأن العلاقة FF هي القوي و تكون كافية لو ان النسبة بين مدد الانشطة تسمح لنا بالتخلي عن SS اما لو لم تكفي بمعني ان مدة الpreseccesor مع الlag ليس كافي ليعطي بداية النشاط المطلوبة في الواقع نلجأ الي الSS حيث يسمح منطق التخطيط بأضافة علاقتين بين نفس النشاطين .
اما بالنسبة لموضوع الlevel of effort و استخدامها فأني لا احبذ استخدامها لانه في معظم الاحيان عند ربط الlevel of effor بعلاقة SS او FF مع النشاط التالي في الnetwork نضطر الي وضع lag كبير مما يؤدي الي مشاكل في الupdate و كذلك تعطي مشاكل عند حل الout of sequence .

2- بالنسبة للنقطة الاخيرة top down estimation فأعتقد اخي الكريم انك ان كنت تقصد الاداة الموجودة في البريمافيرا فلا يوجد down top estimation اما لو تقصد المنطق فأني اعتقد انه لا يوجد شئ اسمه down top estimation لاني لا اقوم بأي عملية حسابية لاحصل علي المعلومة الا عملية الجمع و التي يمكن عملها بمتهي السهولة بإظهار الtotal من الorganize formating .


----------



## ملك امجد (26 يونيو 2010)

لم استطع تحميل البرنامج برجاء اعادة تحميله مرة اخرى


----------



## abdulmonaem (30 يونيو 2010)

سلام عليكم 
الرابط لايهمل ارجو مساعدتي بتحميله مرة اخرى 
لااني بحاجة لهكذا برنامج
ولكم الشكر


----------



## محمد سيد2 (5 يوليو 2010)

الف الف الف شكر 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdulmonaem (5 يوليو 2010)

لا استطيع تحيمل الملف


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لهذا النقاش البناء ..

ونتمنى ان يعاد تحميل الملف مرة اخرى ..
لنكون على اطلاع كامل بهذا النقاش المفيد


----------



## محمد حسبو2010 (15 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## silverfox (24 يوليو 2010)

وفقك الله انت وصاحب المشروع الأصلي


----------



## siwael (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eyad1983 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## saaloma (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط لايعمل برجاء رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## az1615 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجوا ان ترفع لنا الجزء السابع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## osamaibraheim (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع و لكن للاسف الملف غير موجود على الموقع جاء الافادة او تعديل الرابط


----------



## odwan (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء رفع الملف مرة اخرى للاستفادة


----------



## عمر الجدع (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamedhasoun (11 يناير 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kehh (11 يناير 2011)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## ismail m f (15 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## pinkwomen (16 فبراير 2011)

أخي الرابط لا يعمل ارجو اعادة التحميل لكي تتم الاستفادة ومشكوررر على هذا الجهد


----------



## reda fouda (6 أبريل 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## عادل الفيصل (6 مايو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل اتمنى اعادة التحميل


----------



## akherief (7 مايو 2011)

* رجاء رفع الملف مرة اخرى للاستفادة*


----------



## عاشق السهر (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح ...تظهر لي هذه العبارة عند محاولتي تنزيل الملف


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## gandi abdalla saad (21 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى بارك اللة فيك لكن اين الfolder


----------



## محمد السواكنى (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*رجاء رفع الملف مرة اخرى للاستفادة*​


----------



## محمد أحمد شوقي (21 يناير 2012)

الرابط لا يفتح .. ارجو تحميله للاستفادة ..جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باسل أفندي (21 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك .. لكن لي سوال عن كيفية مراجعة الجدول الزمني ؟ انا اعرف ان الموضوع يطول شرحة لكن اذا قدمت لي النصيحة اكون شاكر


----------



## استشاري وليد (25 يناير 2012)

ارجو اعادة تحميل الملف للافاده 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## as3ate (4 فبراير 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل
الرجاء رفع الملف ثانية او اي حد نزل الملف قبل كده


جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وليد عبدالرازق (15 فبراير 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل برجاء اعادة تحميله او لو بالمكان تنزيل مضغوطا هنا مباشرة


----------



## عطيةحسن (15 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوك الملف غير موجود


----------



## ihabon (16 فبراير 2012)

*link is not valid please re post

the great effort is highly appreciated*


----------



## adeb11 (19 فبراير 2012)

الملف تم حذفه من الموقع برجاء تحميله على موقع اخر اذا ممكن


----------



## محمد احمد حميا (22 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## محمد احمد حميا (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## kameran86 (28 مارس 2012)

*مشكور بس وين الملف..............الله يزيدك من علموا*


----------



## kameran86 (28 مارس 2012)

حبيب الملف ما موجود.........الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## lostlove515 (29 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا واكثر من امثاللك وجعلك الله زخرا للمهندسين ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## محمد خفاجي (8 مارس 2013)

سلام عليكم، انا عارف ان الموضوع قديم ، لكن لو ينفع تعيد تحميل البرنامج مرة أخري للإستفادة و شكرا


----------



## shazli2007 (26 يوليو 2013)

الف شكر ياهندسة نرجوا من حضرتك رفع الملف مره اخرى للافاده *تامرالمصرى*


----------



## محمد السواكنى (3 أغسطس 2013)

برجاء رفع الملف مرة اخرى للاستفادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (17 فبراير 2014)

بوركت اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا ان شاءالله تعالى


----------



## hmt241 (13 مارس 2014)

ياريت حد يرفع الملف تانى وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## hashemoto (26 يناير 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## arcmssh (27 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم على المجهود
لكن أخي الرابط لا يعمل
أرجوا إعادة الرفع مره أخرى
دمت بخير وصحة


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (27 يناير 2015)

هل بإمكان الإدارة تحديث الرابط بأول مشاركة ؟؟


----------



## arch_hamada (5 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (7 فبراير 2015)

عزيزى ـامر

الروابط لاتعمل وأرجو رفعها من جديد لاهميتها القصوى.


----------



## ابراهيم الحسني (9 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم بس ممكن سؤال
عندما اتم ادخال جميع الفعاليات والموارد في برنامج primavera p6 عند غلق البرنامج وفتحة مرة اخرى احد بعض الفعاليات والموارد محذوفة ولا اعلم السبب , وشكرا


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## izzeldin (23 أكتوبر 2017)

thanksssssss


----------



## muhandescivil (17 فبراير 2018)

Refresh link Please


----------

